# Pinterest goat mineral feeder



## gpmiller78 (Jan 20, 2017)

Easy Mineral feeder









Easy 4" parts from home depot


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

VERY Groovy! 

I was thinking of making a pvc feeder. Instead I found a small chicken feeder, glued an old frizbee on top (to keep snow and rain off) and made a hanger with some scrap wood and an old wire clothes hanger. It cost me about $3. So far it has help up well to a Nigerian buck. We'll see if it still passes the test when we put it in with kids!


----------

